# hr24-500 h25-100 whole home issue



## intrepid2003 (Aug 27, 2011)

just had installed the hr24-500 and h25-100 whole home system. The tech did not show me how to use the h25-100 to view the shows on the dvr hr24-500 system. I check the whole home status on the h25 and there is no dvr found. tried redoing the network setup but unable to connect to the network. the hd24-500 has internet going into it network port alsohave a 4 port spliter and the swim box. should this be sufficent to view the dvr shows from the h25? if so what can i try to make this work? these devices should have an internal deca from what i have read. Thanks for any tips and help!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The HR24 disables the internal DECA whan there is a network cable pugged into it, try removing the wire from the ethernet port and reboot the HR24.


----------



## intrepid2003 (Aug 27, 2011)

sweet that did the trick. Would there be any benifit to have the DVR connected to the ethernet network?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

intrepid2003 said:


> sweet that did the trick. Would there be any benefit to have the DVR connected to the Ethernet network?


VOD

You need a Cinema (Internet) Connection Kit (CCK). They should have supplied that when you got WHDVR. Or at least informed you that you needed it.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Call DirecTV and get the installer back to do this correctly.


----------



## intrepid2003 (Aug 27, 2011)

I just went with the choice xtra package, i didnt get the cinema one.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

intrepid2003 said:


> I just went with the choice xtra package, i didnt get the cinema one.


They're different. Program package doesn't have anything to do with the cinema connection [kit] that you need to have internet access to the whole home DVR service/network.


----------



## cadennis2011 (Aug 28, 2011)

you should have got it


----------

